# gumtree.ie - how hot is it?



## z109 (18 Oct 2007)

Has anyone bought stuff from gumtree.ie? Is it an auction site or plain sale?

There's an ad for a canon eos 1d mk ii dslr (camera) that's really bugging me. The price on the ad is €357. The [broken link removed] on ebay is €5,020.70 which is consistent (i.e cheaper, but not that much) with the retail price.

It all sounds too good to be true. Is there any verification provided by gumtree that the goods are kosher? Or is it solely up to the purchaser?


----------



## gipimann (18 Oct 2007)

My understanding of gumtree is that it's just a private ads site (bit like buyandsell), so I'm not sure what guarantees (if any) you might get from the site itself.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Oct 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> It all sounds too good to be true.


Yup.

Gumtree.com is owned by eBay, but it's pretty unregulated as far as I can see.


----------



## Sn@kebite (18 Oct 2007)

It's good whenever the advertisers are being serious about what they're advertising.


----------

